# Prop controllers question



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Are there any prop controllers available that are as easy to program as the pica boo controllers from frightprops, but at a better price?
Thank you all,
Mazz


----------



## wickedbeernut (Dec 14, 2016)

How many inputs are you looking to monitor? Switch? PIR (Passive Infrared Sensor)?

How many outputs are you looking to control?

How long is your animation sequence (i.e., sequence of output state changes)?

What are the power-handling requirements of your outputs? 5 VDC / 10 mA (logic-level)? 50 VDC / 500 mA (e.g., solenoid valve)? 125 VAC / 3 A? 10 A?

Are you expecting the prop controller to play audio? Monaural? Stereo? Play time?

Have you looked at Mike North's FourBanger,

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=41196​http://buttonbanger.com/?page_id=37​
Mike's FourBanger works with an Arduino Uno, Nano and Pro Mini. An Arduino Uno clone costs around $3.00. Depending on the number of outputs you're looking to control and the output power-handling requirements, you can augment an Uno with: a $3.50 4-channel 3 A relay shield (stacks directly on top of the Uno, no wires); or a 1-channel, 2-channel, 4-channel or 8-channel 10 A external relay module (starting at $1.00). If you need audio, you can augment the Uno with a $3.50 MP3 player. $15 total?

Mike's FourBanger allows you to "program" (no code) the animation sequence graphically. This is far more accurate than "button banging". I'd encourage you to download it. It's free. You can experiment with the graphical user experience, even without an Uno-based microcontroller.

wbn


----------



## dommyboy (Oct 15, 2011)

Also worth checking out tstraub's 4 banger.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=33790

If you are willing to do some soldering yourself, I believe I have the cost down to $16-17 without audio, add about $10 with audio. He also will sell pre-built 4 bangers. They are fantastic.


----------

